# conversion to natural gas



## new2smoke (Dec 11, 2011)

How can I convert my Masterbuilt smoker from propane to natural gas?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2011)

Change out the orifice.Their is a thread here some were do a advance search.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe all you need to do is change out the jet from the propane unit.  Your local hardware store should be able to set you up.  You might need a second regulator to step down the gas pressure.  A friend of mine did this last year and is just thrilled with the results.

Head on  over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper welcome.


----------



## dbrabbs (Jan 20, 2017)

Did you have any luck with the conversion. I have a new Masterbuilt Smoker that I really want to change to NG from LP.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

